# San Jose Caravan Update to 2008 Marv's BBQ



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey guys, it's official. We're meeting in front of Circuit City at 10:30am. You can't miss it, it's right off of the 85 freeway on Almaden Expressway. You'll see a Costco in the next parking lot. 

Circuit City
5353 Almaden Expressway
San Jose, CA 95118

Yahoo Map of Circuit City Almaden

If you need help or need a contact, please feel free to contact me either through PM or email. 

So far in this caravan, we have:

1. Vestax
2. Alphakenny1
3. raadkins
4. whiterabbit
5. dingaling
6. maestro
7. robdoggz
8. miztahsparklez
9. shinjohn
10. jay
11. chicoog
12. jiunn
13. kilumenati (?)
14. d5sc
15. 
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

Please add your name when you reply.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

i'll be there....


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

Has anyone spoken to that pesky whiterabbit he is very elusive and hard to spot o have not seen him post to confirm he is going


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Steve will be there.

Lookin' forward to the BBQ this year, even though I have yet to get my kick panels going. . At least my system works and sounds OK.

Anthony, thanks for organizing us all. You da man. See you guys Sat AM.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Robdoggz said:


> Has anyone spoken to that pesky whiterabbit he is very elusive and hard to spot o have not seen him post to confirm he is going


How can you not spot the 10 footer Napoleon?

Just give him a call. I'm sure he's busy welding his front seats into the trunk.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

shinjohn said:


> I'm pretty sure Steve will be there.
> 
> Lookin' forward to the BBQ this year, even though I have yet to get my kick panels going. . At least my system works and sounds OK.
> 
> Anthony, thanks for organizing us all. You da man. See you guys Sat AM.



Damn, I was hoping you won't show up with your system. I mean, you're gonna make all of our cars sound like ass. Who's gonna have a better sounding car than yours? Jody might, but he's not bringing his car since he doesn't have time to mount his tweeters (5 years ago).


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm heading down early...see you guys down there


----------



## miztahsparklez (Jan 11, 2006)

i just got my new sound card in... so now i have full processing capability! now i just need to figure out how to tune it before saturday. 

so far i must say i do like it though. 


someone please remind me to bring the canopy.. like through pm or something lol


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Wow this is only a 3rd of the people we had last year. I know there's more people. C'mon now, the San Jose crew isn't THAT scary. Where's the SF and SAC people at?


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

Vestax said:


> Wow this is only a 3rd of the people we had last year. I know there's more people. C'mon now, the San Jose crew isn't THAT scary. Where's the SF and SAC people at?


Sac people want their tan on this 100+ heat weekend i for one want my ass non tanned and at the bbq weather should be feeling good vs the valley i cant wait.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

updated 

1. Vestax
2. Alphakenny1
3. raadkins
4. whiterabbit
5. dingaling
6. maestro
7. robdoggz
8. miztahsparklez
9. shinjohn
10. jay
11. chicoog
12. jiunn
13. kilumenati (?)
14. d5sc
15. skylar112
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

I am leaving early...I'll meet you guys down there


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

alright ladies, we're off to get breakfast.... see you at circuit ****ty!


----------

